# Just West of Navarre Pier... SHARK!



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Daron,
as always a pleasure to meet up with you and do some sharking/fishing.
And it was very nice to meet your wife and son, adding Mike to the bunch and you're a lucky man to have such a family.
Tell your wife "Thank You" from me again for the hospitality.

Man you've been due a good shark, when I felt that strong, fast run, I knew you needed it.
You do so much for others it is only right that it comes back around to you, and I'm happy to share.
Great shark, lots of fun, good fight, did NOT want to come over the sandbar, heh heh heh, wife had to keep her ol'man from getting dragged to Davey Jone's Locker.
Felt very good to get a fast catch, tag & release, and watch this shark swim off very strongly... Heck Yeah!
I can only wish we'd caught more and/or bigger fish, other than that what a beautiful day.
Any time my Bro, I'll happily fish with you anytime.

Shark: Scalloped Hammerhead, male, TL-7.5', approx weight 150-175#
Rod: Penn International V, turbo guides.
Reel: Penn 12/0 spooled with 1000 yards of 100# Sufix Superior mono.
Bait: Blackfin Tuna head, dropped about 350-400 yards out.
Fight lasted about a half hour, fish was tagged for NOAA's Apex Predator Program and released, it swam off very strongly.


Normal


With Attitude


The ol'man getting worked over


The wife saving him from swimming with a pissed off shark


Daron saying hello to his new friend


Pissed off shark


Collecting data for NOAA's Aprex Predator Tagging Program


Dehooking for release


How happy I was to see Daron with a good shark


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Pretty animal, 1st I've seen like that.


----------



## Lukeknox (Mar 5, 2015)

Great catch. Never get tired of catching some hammers.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice strong release.
Everything went perfectly, probably no more than two minutes in wash and away he went.

Click image for video.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Good Job guys!! Well done!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job folks!!! nice job on the release!!!


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

*Scalloped Hammer Head*

Yea,
That the first one I've seen like that too on the end of my line! It was a Blast! Really good to see it swim off strong. Thanks John. A Special Thanks to Keith for the Blackfin Tuna bait:notworthy:


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome guys! I am going to soak some bait tonight for the first time this year. Have been cruising btb in the yak and have been neglecting the sharks.


----------

